# info on past Torrance area bike shops



## gunder (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone remember a shop in Torrance called Cycle Connection? I'm talking like late 1980's. They were located right next to the Torrance Airport and I beleive the owners name was Marc Taylor (I think he spelled it with a C). He was an excellent mechanic and built me several great wheelsets. Anybody know what happend to him? Did he open another shop nearby?

How about another place in the Torrance area, I think it was called Lomita Pro Bikes or South Bay Pro Bikes. They were a Serotta dealer and I think the owners name was Scott?? He was an ex police officer and had worked for Marc Taylor (mentioned above) then opened his own shop. Anybody know what happend to him?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i've only lived here for 5 years so i don't know any of those dudes.

if you need wrenching work and/or some wheels built and want outstanding work, go see manny at ted's manhattan cycles, 110 N Sepulveda Blvd, Manhattan Beach.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Still have my Fuso...*

...that I bought from Marc. He closed up sometime in the early 90's. Can't say what year...I'd moved away by then. 

Someone who might know of Marc's whereabouts is Larry, the owner of Cycle Italia, a tour company that specializes in Italy. Their motto is "pedalia forza, maniga biene", (pedal hard, eat well). www.cycleitalia.com.


----------



## gunder (Jan 15, 2007)

Big-foot said:


> ...that I bought from Marc. He closed up sometime in the early 90's. Can't say what year...I'd moved away by then.
> 
> Someone who might know of Marc's whereabouts is Larry, the owner of Cycle Italia, a tour company that specializes in Italy. Their motto is "pedalia forza, maniga biene", (pedal hard, eat well). www.cycleitalia.com.


OK, I just sent Larry an email, I'll let you know what comes of it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I know they were still there in 1994.......the last time I visited that shop.


----------

